# Convict Cichlids



## ari19zelada (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm relatively new to this hobby. I started it in my aquatics science class last year and I was given a pair of convicts that my teacher had for adoption. I guess just taking care of them at school became more than just taking care of them. before i took them home I did some research on convicts and I really liked them. I have Romeo and Juliet in 10g tank and I'm thinking that should be okay since Romeo is 4 in and Juliet is 3 in. My teacher said keeping them in a 10 gallon should be okay. (he has a masters in marine biology)

Any help in introducing me to the hobby would be great.


----------



## Raj914 (Nov 20, 2012)

convicts are like rabbits once they start to breed its non stop. IMO 10G is pretty small, if you can, at leat 30-35G would be good.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the hobby!

I'd start by reading through some of the articles in the Library here on the site. I'm sure they can answer a lot of questions that you may have, as there is lots of good information there.
Check it out here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/

As for your Cons, I feel a 10gal is pretty cramped for a full grown pair. I'd suggest looking into upgrading to at least a 20gal long.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Raj914 said:


> convicts are like rabbits once they start to breed its non stop. IMO 10G is pretty small, if you can, at leat 30-35G would be good.


Agreed. I have a breeding pair of Jewels which are similar in size/breeding/aggression. Personally I think a 40g breeder tank is ideal. Mine are very happy and I love to watch their parenting skills. I do however let nature take it's course as far as the fry go. Mine spawn once a month like clock work.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

10g is way to small, not so much biologically, but when the drama goes down, and it will eventually, it's a small space for her to run away in, but yeah 10g too small.


----------



## ari19zelada (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you guys. The 10g I have was given to me by my grandpa and he passed away not so long ago so I want to give it some use. Are there any cichlids I can put in a 10g? And thanks again guys.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

A single pair of these could work in a 10 gallon tank. _Neolamprologus brevis_.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brevis.php

One thing I would strongly suggest is to do your homework before_you_stock. Much easier to avoid potential problems than it is to deal with problems afterwards.


----------



## ari19zelada (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you once again. I will definitely upgrade tank for my Convicts!


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've got 6 in a 50 gallin, 2 males and 4 females. Everything has been cosher so far. I found one female hiding under one of my slate slabs in the sand. I'm pretty sure I'm about to have fry. I love these fish. So grumpy they are. So we'll see what happens in a few weeks from now.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like posted to soon. I built a bunch of rock sturtuces out of slate and river rock. Instead of using them, one of my females just dug a cave in the sand under the slate. She's killed 2 tetra so far this morning.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

italionstallion888 said:


> I've got 6 in a 50 gallin, 2 males and 4 females. Everything has been cosher so far. I found one female hiding under one of my slate slabs in the sand. I'm pretty sure I'm about to have fry. I love these fish. So grumpy they are. So we'll see what happens in a few weeks from now.


Two males and four females could be a problem at some point since convicts are monogamous. Once you get two breeding pair, the two females left could easily fall under heavy aggression. Possibly killed.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to LFS this afternoon to pick up a holding tank incase I need it. I don't have any way to even out the ratio of male to female. Not a single store in my area has convicts in stock. The guy I got mine from has some fry but they are not big enough to sex yet. I'm just going to keep a closer eye on the tank and be on the ready to move them if tension starts to climb. I'm not to worried about the tetra being killed. They were .99 at the time. The male doesn't seem to be keeping guard with the female. From what I've read they are both suppose to be watching them correct? The female in the cave won't let anyone near, male or female.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't add anymore convicts. Two breeding pair can work in a 55, but that's it. Just because you have a male and female doesn't mean they will pair. 
If you don't get a second pair with your current stock I'd get rid of all but the pair. Your odds on adding different fish are much better.
The male will be very protective once fry start showing themselves.
A holding/hospital/quarantine tank is a very good thing to have on hand.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think any of them have paired up yet. There doesn't seem to be any 2 of them that stick together. I have a feeling after the fry hatch I'm going to loose all of my females. Just from reading what other people have gone through. I'm afraid of I'm going to find in the tank when I get home from work today. Is there a way to tell if they pair up? Any specific actions to look for? So far the female is the only one hanging around/in the cave. Would it be a good idea to pick the slate up and look under it? If I just suck up the eggs will the female be fine with it lol?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

italionstallion888 said:


> I don't think any of them have paired up yet. There doesn't seem to be any 2 of them that stick together. I have a feeling after the fry hatch I'm going to loose all of my females.


If a female is in a cave guarding it, and there are in fact eggs, then you have a pair. From my experience, the male will show himself when there are fry. You won't have any problem figuring out who the papa is.[/quote]



> Just from reading what other people have gone through. I'm afraid of I'm going to find in the tank when I get home from work today.


In a 55g tank I don't think you will have casualties with any of the other convicts. They will steer clear of the pair. They know their not welcome, however, they might want to taste the fry. 
As for anything else in the tank, I don't know. If they stay away from the fry they'll probably be okay. Unless of course one of the other convict works them over a bit.



> Would it be a good idea to pick the slate up and look under it? If I just suck up the eggs will the female be fine with it lol?


You could. Or you can wait a day or two and you'll see fry. 
No, the female won't be fine with it, however, removing the eggs pretty much eliminates dealing with fry. Not to worry though. She'll get over it and in no time there will be new eggs/fry .


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks for the info! Big help

I will keep updating


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

> If a female is in a cave guarding it, and there are in fact eggs, then you have a pair.


Thinking on this and it's not quite accurate. The female could have laid eggs and is waiting for the right male. :roll: 
Observe the tank for a while when the fish don't think you're there. See who does what.


----------

